# Suche spezielles Programm



## TrixX0r (14. November 2008)

Tagchen ... 
Ich hoffe in diesem Forum mal ne kleine Hilfe zu bekommen ...

Ich bin als "Moderator / DJ" im Webradio taetig und arbeite mit Virtual DJ & Turntables ... ( mehr mit VDJ weil Platten zu teuer ;D )
nu gut ...
mitm VDJ senden und Winamp + Shoutcast zum Encoden nehmen ust auch alles bestens ...
nu das Problem :

Ich suche eine Software die NUR mein Voice mit nem Echo ausstatten kann ...
es soll NICHT die Musik anders wiedergeben, sondern NUR mein Mic ...
Wenn ichs Echo von diversen anderen Progs nehme, dann macht das Prog die Musik auch mit Echo ... -.-* da Winamp / Shoutcast jegliche Toene wiedergibt ... ( hoert sich nicht so klasse an )

Kennt jemand son Programm ?

Danke schonmal und schoenen Tag noch


----------



## sight011 (15. November 2008)

soll wahrscheinlich auch noch in "Real-Time" laufen oder sendet ihr nicht live dann wird es einfacher ?


----------



## bokay (15. November 2008)

Was spricht gegen Hardware? Diverse Multieffektgeraete gibt es schon ab 100 Euro und du kannst fasst alles durchjagen. Fuer eine Radiostation sowieso ein Muss.


----------



## TrixX0r (15. November 2008)

1. doch wir senden live ...
2. es ist nicht meine radiostation und ich sende nur als hobby ;> ...

somit ist hardware fuer paarmaliges senden wohl bissle zu teuer ;> ...
also ich hab mich umgehoert ... es soll wohl sone software geben die speziell aufs mic zugreift .,.. wie sie heisst, konnten die mir nicht sagen ... ;>


----------



## Butterkuchen (16. November 2008)

Nur dein Voice? Ich kann dazu nur ein Programm sagen was das auf jeden Fall kann, jedoch denke ich Life ist das nicht moeglich: Adobe Soundbooth. Kannst die Trial ja mal runterladen. Fuer deinen speziellen Zweck jedoch denke ich, ist das Program absolut zu teuer (Als Student deutlich billiger, dennoch!)

mfg

Butterkuchen


----------



## Elodrin (31. Dezember 2008)

Da wärst du wohl mit dem SAM Broadcaster gut bedient


----------

